

A long list of online resources for startups - creativeone
http://www.vccafe.com/startup-resources/

======
creativeone
Summary of what is on the list: Tools and web services Research, Web
prototyping, Testing and Building Tools Useful blogs and links for startups

Plus links for European startups and Israeli startups.

